# Log at takeout bridge elk river



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

I imagine this won't be an issue for most, but there was a large log right above water level on the river right side of the bridge at 129.... I'd assume most people would be on the left to take out, but heads up if you're taking out further downstream. Rest of run was clean from hinman.


----------

